# Right & Left heart cath w/oximetry run



## dms979 (Jun 25, 2009)

Our physician did a right and left heart cath and in the report it is stated that an oximetry run was performed. There was no step-up of O2 saturation from the right atrium to the right ventricle to pulmonary artery, indicating no 
significant intracardiac shunt.
My question is, is this billable or is it just part of the pressures?  This is the first that I have seen this mentioned in a cath.

Thank you for your help
Donna


----------



## s.greene.cpc (Oct 21, 2010)

*oximetry run*

Wondering same. Is it part of the combined heart cath?


----------



## Jess1125 (Oct 21, 2010)

A right heart cath may be more involved study than getting right heart pressures...

Part of the right heart cath.

Jessica CPC, CCC


----------

